# blue water



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

were is blue water I'm going this weekend


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Rigs. have fun it's a 3 hour ride and the seas are predicted at 5-8's right now


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

does anyone go to the floating rigs I need some advice


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Top Dawg (1/20/2010)*does anyone go to the floating rigs I need some advice


There are a million people on here that go to the "floating rigs." Ask away...


----------

